# Will Covid change your Christmas this year?



## Ronni (Dec 24, 2020)

Nothings changed regarding my California family. The 4 grands in CA get a $25 or under Christmas gift, sent directly to their Mom from Amazon, and she wraps them and puts them under the tree for Xmas morning.  

The rest of the grands live close by, and in years past they have each gotten several gifts from me for Xmas when the whole family would gather. 

This year with Covid, it’s different. The 4 in CA still got the same, but one set of 3 grands here are getting a $50 gift card and some baked goodies for the family. I’m about to head out to drop the goodies on their front porch and pick up something they have for me.

We will gather with my daughter and her fam who are in our bubble, and we’ll all exchange gifts

We decided on a Secret Santa gift exchange this year with the rest of the family. My daughter has an app on her phone with a name drawing randomizer which assigned us each a giftee for whom we purchase a gift with a $50 limit.

Tomorrow morning we’ll have a Zoom Christmas with everyone while we have breakfast together and  open our Santa gifts, all virtually.  

 This is definitely the Season to get inventive with Christmas traditions!!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2020)

How could it not change Christmas?  

Because our weather forecast for the 25th is a gorgeous 74°F, one of our sons has a huge backyard, and all of us live less than 30 minutes from him, we're going to have an outdoor, masked, distanced, food-free, one hour Christmas afternoon meetup. 

Tables for gifts will be designated for each family.  We'll open in front of each other, give air kisses from across the yard, and that will be it.  No elbow bumps or physical contact, and no indoor excursions.  

DH & I are in an exclusive tight bubble/pod with our daughter, SIL & their children.  The six of us only see each other.  

We'll go to their home Christmas morning, see them again in the afternoon for the above gathering, then spend Christmas evening with them in our home.  

I feel blessed to be able to see my children on Christmas Day.  We are all rigorous about keeping ourselves and others safe so there has been no push-back about the decidedly reduced, atypical Christmas season's gatherings.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 24, 2020)

Definitely.  We usually go to my sister-in-law's house and have Christmas with them, their two adult offspring, my son and his wife.  The new addition this year would have been our grandson who was born in late March.  However this isn't happening this year.  We may have my wife's mom over for a short socially distanced and masked outdoor meeting, but since it's supposed to rain that might not happen for a few days.

Today we'll be going up to my father's place since my mom passed a few weeks ago to have a Christmas Eve dinner.  He and we will all eat separately and my wife and I will probably eat out on their patio.  My wife is cooking the food here and we're delivering it to him.

We might end up playing Christmas games (which is a tradition) with the family on Christmas using my son's Jackbox subscription.  We have done this several times since the start of the pandemic and used to do it every year at my son's pre-Thanksgiving party.  It's a lot of fun.  We usually also have a Zoom meeting going so we can make snarky comments to each other during the game, which is also a Christmas tradition for us.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 24, 2020)

It will be a very different Christmas this year. Last year we gathered at our son's home, bringing 4 ducks we had roasted. We had all 3 grand kids there, our other son, and their wives.
In the interim, one son moved 500 miles away, and one grandson is in New Mexico.
We will be having a Zoom get together Christmas day with both sons.
It will be a very different Christmas, and a lonely one for us.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 24, 2020)

*Things are going much differently this year than in other years. Hubby and I will face time with our grandchildren and do a drive-by to my daughters' house to a least get a kiss in the air from my granddaughter. Other than my poor hubby being stuck in the house with me we will still have or traditional 7 fish dinner tonight and pray that things get better.*


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2020)

Yes, we’ve always gone to our favorite eating place, now closed, because of the virus. I will try to order out and pickup something. We will also FaceTime our kids in the afternoon.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 24, 2020)

We're having Xmas on Boxing Day, due to inclement weather (freezing rain tonight, snow tomorrow). It will still be nice.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 24, 2020)

We will have our family Christmas on the 26th, at the oldest daughters house.  With all the in-laws, etc., we take turns on having Christmas on the 25th, or a day earlier, or later.  This year, the in-laws get the priority.  Everyone will be wearing masks, and the daughters house has a real large rec room where we can stay several feet apart...we'll even bring serving trays with us, so we're not all crowded together while eating.  Hopefully, by taking these precautions, we can avoid any "virus" issues.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2020)

Well yes of course it'll be different, we'll not be able to go anywhere. It's a tradition for us to go to the village pub for an hour between 1pm and 2.. . The log fire is roaring and everyone comes to gather from the village to cheer everyone with hot mulled wine or cider ( or in my case something non alcoholic).. and the pub provides freshly baked bread  pudding  chunks on the bar for anyone who want to help themselves.

The pub only opens for 2 hours each Christmas day but everyone looks forward to meeting up with many we haven't seen for months..

None of that can happen this year.

Again I often spend Christmas abroad...can't do that either.

Today I spent time with my daughter ( she's in our bubble)... I went to her house, and we exchanged gifts, even gifts  for the pooches, then we took the dogs out for a long walk in the park ..back again out of the freezing cold, and some hot salted caramel drinks... before heading home..

Tomorrow it'll be just Hubs and me here.. DD, is happy to just chill out with her dogs and watch movies on tv... .. and of course we'll zoom in the morning..as I will with some extended family

For me and hubs it won't be a day any different to most.. I'll be around on here, he'll be pottering somewhere, and just enjoying his time off work...


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2020)

The day itself, not much different. Just missed the social get togethers of the family party and other club holiday functions I usually attend.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 24, 2020)

for the most part no because i will be working. otherwise i would likely stay home anyway.

edit...the only thing different is the mask.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

My Christmas won't differ from what it's been for the past 3 years since the last of my siblings moved out west.  I have gotten used to being alone on the holidays now....but oh would I really like to have some company--I won't do it though because of covid and me having many underlying health concerns--I want to live to see next year!  

I am just going to listen to music and tonight I'm having some barbq chicken wings.  I put my window lights on and will be watching the pretty snow fall.


----------



## funsearcher! (Dec 24, 2020)

Yes I live 12 hrs away from family and will not be flying or driving back until late summer or early fall. Christmas is my mail and phone.


----------

